# DatagramSocket



## _jsd_ (17. Nov 2003)

Hi...

ich habe ein kleines problem beim empfangen von udp - packeten...ich sende über port 7 ( echo port) ein 1 byte großes ping packet an einen pc in lan...soweit so gut nur leider bekomme ich keine antwort...

hat vieleicht jemand nen lösungsansatz?

hmf _jsd_


----------



## bernd (25. Aug 2004)

Kannst Du mal ein wenig Code posten?


----------



## thE_29 (25. Aug 2004)

geht den das du was über den port schickst?

oder abfragst, weil es ja der echo port ist...


----------

